# So many Coot!



## mathias87 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was out hunting over the weekend and it just amazes me how many coot can sit in a slue. I know this is just random. But my God you can see em by the hundreds. It also amazes me how dumb they are. 3 guns can be going off like world war 3 and they all just float around in the water like nothing is happening while the rest of the ducks in the section are flying off to mexico. I think its just funny.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

They make good confidence decoys if they just set there.


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

They make good gumbo too. ( That is what I hear.)


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

You can't really beat a coot for table fare. Don't let the dark meat fool you, they are less gamey than ducks and a little more tender. One of my favorite recipes is to wrap them with bacon and to stuff jalepenos in the center of the breast by cutting a little slice and then grilling them. It's very similar in taste to venison.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just went hunting for my first time ever and i kept seeing all of these black ducks next to the road. I noticed that they were not scared of me so i threw out my decoys and they would swim right into them. Shot up alot of my decoys killing them but me and my buddy walked away with 2 coots at the end of the day! :beer: I am so excited to eat them with my burrito recipe! Boy i thought duck hunting would be so much harder than this! Turns out im already a pro since limiting out my very first time. I can tell im going to go threw alot of decoys...o well i guess


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of me and my buddy Gill with one of our many kills on the awesome hunt


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Speaking of coot, I'm going back out tomorrow, I wasn't paying attention to the regs, I can get 15 of the suckers. I played it safe at 6. But before I could get my 5th decoy out they were swimming in.

EDIT: Yes, I actually shoot out of this red Ranger, no cover. The coot didn't seem to mind :rollin:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn Crawford! Some nice birds you got there! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just can't bring myself to shoot them............... Like shooting fish in a barrel................. oke:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

My man Gill and I have no problem laying the smack down on these birds! Im so happy Crawford joined the elite league of coot hunting. :beer:


----------

